

Ask HN: Best free online collaboration tool for a startup? - havoc2005

What is everyone's preferred online collaboration tool for their startup? I know basecamp is popular but we are looking to save as much as possible because we are just getting our team together.
======
kiriappeee
I'm surprised that no one replied here. At our office which isn't a startup at
all btw we use clocking it. Thing is that with most of the free alternatives
you have to live with self hosting. But since a lot of them also run on open
source you can get it for pretty cheap.

<http://www.ilovecolors.com.ar/basecamp-alternatives/>

Really good list. Good luck :)

